# GBB Frustration Chapter 2



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Guess the part with me getting just adult females to keep the spider addiction in check 'coz of their price was a lie @[email protected]

Due to my recent GBB frustration, I vented out into getting a new one, a 5" female Cobalt blue tarantula (Haplopelma lividum).

Not as friendly as the GBB they make up for it for their amazing color and fatal grumpiness.

Upon arrival, what looks like a very small and collected tarantula,










Becomes a lightning-fast assassin. Armed and ready to kill (not me but a prey lol)










Notice how pretty she is with her legs spread out and with a camera flash

And into her ICU (rehydration) chamber!










Ugh! I so need to find a GBB soon or else a P.met is on its way lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeeee, I love Cobalt blue tarantulas!!  They're so gorgeous, I love looking at pictures of them.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

She's beautiful, I almost got one for free a few months ago.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You're lucky and unlucky at the same time. Lucky coz here even slings are hard to come by and unlucky coz it takes a very long time for slings to molt 

I named her Jean from blue jeans so the name is related lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Love the name:razz:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> Love the name:razz:


I know, i feel so witty :lol:


----------

